# I have been holding out on y'all - Scout Costa 170



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Apparently you lived after taking the trolling motor pic. If you make tomorrow after posting it, you’re doing things right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a nice looking boat!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I walked a really beat up one of these a couple years ago. Simple design but looked well built. Don't know how it rides but I suspect very nice for a small boat. The front box is slick.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Any wife that’s willing to crawl in a front hatch is definitely worth bragging about. 

Nice boat and family.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool boats. I owned one for a while. Mine had some crack down the hull that is known on hulls that get beat on. I sold mine as is to a owner than knew about it. Was a slick boat like the storage in it alot.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice boat and pics. Pic 3 we could do without.


----------

